# Projekt um Janitza mit SPS auszulesen - Anfänger -



## Asterix (1 Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bräuchte mal ein bisschen Unterstützung um Janitza Geräte an die SPS anzubinden und auszulesen.
Ich habe eine Liste mit den Geräten und ihren IP's. Ich habe ein Projekt angelegt und hab die GSD Dateien in die Bibliothek eingefügt.
Die Feldbusprofile im UMG kann ich auch anlegen.
Da ich aber damit noch nie was gemacht habe und in der Programmierung nicht viel hab jetzt nur keine Ahnung was ich jetzt noch wo und wie machen muss. 
Über Gateways sind dann auch noch Slaves angeschlossen.

Gruß Asterix


----------



## Ing_Lupo (1 Juni 2014)

Hallo

Welches Janitza ?
Hast Du die Beschreibung ? Kleines Buch.


----------



## Asterix (1 Juni 2014)

Es geht eigentlich um mehrer Geräte, sind ca. 90 Stück irgendwann mal.
Aber wenn ich mal über einen Master und einen Slave wüsste wie es geht wird es bei den anderen auch klappen denke ich.
Ich hab da UMG 507, 96RM-E, 604 und 96S.
Die Beschreibungen der Geräte hab ich auch. Gibt's bei janitza.de


----------



## Ing_Lupo (2 Juni 2014)

Hallo

Beim 96S wird aus dem HW-Katalog das Device in den Bus gezogen. Dann das gewünschte Modul (verschiedene Längen möglich) mit max 62 Byte 
einfügen. Die Auswahl der Profile findest Du auf Seite 57 ff.
Dann wird die Profilnummer in das Ausgangsbyte geschrieben und das Janitza schreibt Dir die Werte in das PAE.

Im 1. Byte steht die Profilnummer. Damit kann man die Werte in der SPS in DB's strukturieren. 

Profibus Adresse im Janitza erst einstellen dann an den Bus anschließen !


----------



## GFI (2 Juni 2014)

Hallo,

wie willst Du den die Janitza Geräte anbinden? Du schreibst die IP hast Du eingestellt, aber nicht alle Geräte in der Aufzählung haben eine Ethernet Schittstelle, sollen die Geräte 
über Ethernet angebunden werden oder Profibus, damit können aber keine Geräte die über eine Gateway Verbindung an einem Mastergerät hängen ausgelesen werden?

Sicherlich möchtest Du die Daten erfassen und archivieren, verwende doch die Software GridVis von Janitza, damit ist die Kommunikation zu den Geräten sehr einfach.

Gruß GFI


----------



## gerribaldi (2 Juni 2014)

GFI schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> .....verwende doch die Software GridVis von Janitza, damit ist die Kommunikation zu den Geräten sehr einfach.
> 
> Gruß GFI



Kostet die nicht aber Geld, wenn man mehrere Geräte verwalten will? 

Gruß
gerribaldi


----------



## mariob (2 Juni 2014)

Hi,
nein, kostet Gridvis selbst nicht, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere gibt es da aber auch was anderes, Gridvis wird bei größeren Datenmengen schon recht träge, ich hatte das mit 3 Meßgeräten im mehr oder weniger regelmäßigen Auslesen, das war schon grenzwertig.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Asterix (2 Juni 2014)

Die Basis Version ist kostenlos, da kann man pro Projekt 5 Geräte verwalten. Wenn man also Geld sparen will, kann man mehrere Projekte mit jeweils 5 Geräten anlegen und immer wieder das Projekt wechseln. Die Professional kostet knapp 1000€ Liste, damit sind die Geräte unbegrenzt.
Wenn man regelmäßig ausließt und nicht alle Werte Speichert die das Gerät kann, dann klappt das Auslesen sehr gut. Ich arbeite beruflich mit der Software und Vertreibe diese.

Bei meinem SPS-Problem haben nur die Master-Geräte eine IP, die anderen sind als Slave über das Gateway angeschlossen.
Der Wunsch ist eben die Daten über die SPS zu verarbeiten, und das würde ich auch gerne hinbekommen.
Mir persönlich ist die Software auch lieber, aber das mit der SPS kommt ja auch gelegentlich bei Firmen vor.


----------



## GFI (2 Juni 2014)

Hallo

Gridvis für max. 5 Geräte ist kostenlos, danach je Funktionsumfang von 1 - 3.8 TEUR, aber wenn man 90 Geräte
auslesen will, sollte dies drin sein

Gruß GFI


----------



## MSB (2 Juni 2014)

gerribaldi schrieb:


> Kostet die nicht aber Geld, wenn man mehrere Geräte verwalten will?


Ja das Ding kostet Geld, bei strenger Betrachtung noch nicht mal so wenig, die Prof Edition > 1000€ bzw. Enterprise > 2500€.
Aber dann hat man wenigstens eine einigermaßen fertige Lösung, mit Auswertemöglichkeiten was auf der SPS jetzt eher sportlich zu realisieren ist, 
bzw. auch gar nicht, weil man da bestenfall ein paar MB Speicher hat.

Das jetzt noch im Kontext mit "Anfänger (der schon an ein paar GSDs scheitert)" und "90 Geräten" steht dann eigentlich außer Frage was unterm Strich günstiger sein wird.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Asterix (2 Juni 2014)

Das mit der SPS hat Steuerungsgründe. Bei Grenzwertüber- oder unterschreitung wird über die SPS dann auf andere Maschinen reagiert. Mag sein dass die GridVis trotzdem parallel läuft. Man kann ja die Geräte über Lan an die GridVis anhängen und über ProfiBus an die SPS.
Ich finde die Preise für die GridVis vollkommen in Ordnung. Sie hat ja mittlerweile doch einen großen Leistungsumfang und ne Siemenssoftware kostet deutlich mehr.

Ich habe zwar die SPS-Fachkraft gemacht, aber mit Janitza-Geräten habe ich leider noch nichts mit der SPS zu tun gehabt und hab noch nicht viel praktische Erfahrung an der SPS. Die GSD Dateien habe ich ja schon eingebunden und kann die Geräte auswählen.
Irgendwie muss ich ja auch das mal lernen. Deswegen wäre ich über ein paar Erklärungen sehr dankbar.


----------

